# Blue Buffalo Wilderness vs. Eukanuba Dry Food



## northgashepherds (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you suggest Blue Buffalo Wilderness or Eukanuba for GSDs? Blue Buffalo is more similar to raw food than Eukanuba and also has more protein, but it also has Citric Acid and Alfalfa Meal, which I read can give dogs bloat. Which one do you suggest for German Shepherds?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If I had to choose I'd go with BB over Eukanuba. BB is better quality


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I randomly looked at a Eukanuba dog food (LB adult). The ingredients are: Chicken, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Ground Whole Grain Barley, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Flavor, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, etc etc etc.

As you can see, in the first five ingredients (and beyond) there are only 2 meat proteins, one of which was a by-product and the other is listed first because it is weighed with its water weight. It actually means it has less protein that way. This food only had 23 percent protein, most of which is NOT coming from meat. I wouldn't recommend any of the Eukanuba products as all had similar ingredient lists.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not even close, Blue Buffalo Wilderness is one of the better dog foods on the market. Eukanuba is one of the worst. It would be a cold day in HE11 before I ever fed Eukanuba to any of my dogs. Below is the ingredient list for their GSD's.

Corn makes up the largest portion of this dog food. What you need to realize, is this is NOT your grocery store corn, it is feed grade and feed grade can and does contain the tassel's and shucking s. Corn is hard for dogs to digest because of their short digesting tract and cause's a lot of issues in many dogs.
Ground Whole Grain Sorghum makes up another large % of this food and is just down right nasty. It is a grain and is considered a filler and brings nothing good to the table.
Chicken By-Product Meal is just the crap that is left over after all the meat is taken out. Skin, beaks, feet, feathers, floor scrap ups, nasty iner organs and any other unsellable stuff makes up this product, nasty nasty stuff.
Brewers Rice is the lowest rice that you can buy, usually used in animal feed.
Dried Beet Pulp is the ultimate filler, just the left overs after processing.
Fish Meal, I asked them if their fish meal contained Ethoxyquin and they did not deny it's use, killer suff and it's use is banned.
Lots of salt, added for flavor.
This is just a low grade over priced dog food.

Chicken, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Chicken Flavor, Brewers Rice, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Dried Egg Product, Potassium Chloride, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Fructooligosaccharides, Calcium Carbonate, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Salt, Sodium Hexametaphosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Flax Meal, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), DL-Methionine, Dried Chicken Cartilage (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Vitamins (Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Brewers Dried Yeast, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Carnitine, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## northgashepherds (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the information and the advice! I would definitely go with BB instead of Eukanuba then. Thanks again!


----------

